# Peja In Big Games



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

this was a good trade fo both teams because i think ron and peja needed a change of scenery and it will turn out good. but are you worried about him not being able to make big shots when you need them? im a huge kings fan and peja is still my favorite player but everytime we needed him in the fourth quarter or in the playoffs he didnt make the open shot, and he also doesnt rebound very well. im not trying to be a troll these are facts. its a risk for both teams but it good one. :cheers:


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

Of course. Him and Jasikeviscius (so far) are two of the worst clutch perfomers in the game today. This season is pretty much over anyway though.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

PacersguyUSA said:


> This season is pretty much over anyway though.



It's looking like that more, and more everyday...  ...


*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

no the season isnt over for you guys. the pacers have alot of talent on there team. even with jermaine out they are still in pretty good shape. this team no matter what always seem to fight and still stay competitive though. in your opinion do you think the pacers will keep peja and if they do would you give him the max. one of the reasons the kings traded peja is because they were worried peja would want a big contract. if joe johnson got 70 million for 5 years im sure peja will ask for alot of money to.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Bonzinator said:


> in your opinion do you think the pacers will keep peja and if they do would you give him the max. one of the reasons the kings traded peja is because they were worried peja would want a big contract.



I don't really think so...

Bird said that he it all depends on which direction they're planning to go, so who knows...

but I would definetly be all for signing Peja, just as long as his contract isn't mad crazy....



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I don't really think so...
> 
> Bird said that he it all depends on which direction they're planning to go, so who knows...
> 
> ...


He's going to demand the max...and if we give it to him, I will be as upset as I've been since L.J.'s shot


----------



## JayRedd (Jan 2, 2006)

Bonzinator said:


> this was a good trade fo both teams because i think ron and peja needed a change of scenery and it will turn out good. but are you worried about him not being able to make big shots when you need them? im a huge kings fan and peja is still my favorite player but everytime we needed him in the fourth quarter or in the playoffs he didnt make the open shot, and he also doesnt rebound very well. im not trying to be a troll these are facts. its a risk for both teams but it good one. :cheers:


Luckilly for us, they'll never be a big shot for him to take. Seeing as how the 7 or 8 seed we're gonna get will leave us getting swept by Det/Miami


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Such negative posts. I still have faith.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Such negative posts. I still have faith.


Agreed... as always... is this place turning into Indystar? :jawdrop:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> Agreed... as always... is this place turning into Indystar? :jawdrop:



You'd be surprised....


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> You'd be surprised....



I'm looking forward to winning tonight S-Jax...

Oh and please have a better game...



*Go PaCeRs!!!!*


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

JayRedd said:


> Luckilly for us, they'll never be a big shot for him to take. Seeing as how the 7 or 8 seed we're gonna get will leave us getting swept by Det/Miami


We'll have a chance against any team we play in the first round. We've always played well against Miami, everyone shows up against Detroit, and the other teams are all beatable.



> Agreed... as always... is this place turning into Indystar?


Hopefully not. Leave it to Pacers Fan to bring about the positivity about the Pacers.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

PaCeRhOLiC said:


> I'm looking forward to winning tonight S-Jax...
> 
> Oh and please have a better game...
> 
> ...


I am ready to light a candle and pray for it to happen, though I am not religious person.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> We'll have a chance against any team we play in the first round. We've always played well against Miami, everyone shows up against Detroit, and the other teams are all beatable.


Very true, we stand a chance against any team, as long as everyone is healthy.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

if this team is healthy they will kick butt thats for sure. i love peja but you can not pay him the max! hes a player who doesnt attack the basket enough and shoots the three to much. but when jerm gets healthy that wont matter as much.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Bonzinator said:


> if this team is healthy they will kick butt thats for sure. i love peja but you can not pay him the max! hes a player who doesnt attack the basket enough and shoots the three to much. but when jerm gets healthy that wont matter as much.


Last night showed that Peja really just needed a change of scenery. The man had 26 points, 13 boards, 2 assists, and 2 steals.

He's gonna be a big time player for us.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

StephenJackson said:


> Last night showed that Peja really just needed a change of scenery. The man had 26 points, 13 boards, 2 assists, and 2 steals.
> 
> He's gonna be a big time player for us.


i hate to dissapoint you but the only time peja is gonna be a big time player is in the first three quarter of the game. in the fourth quarter hes invible. not just this year but his whole freakin career. when you need a big shot dont count on him to deliver. and the 13 rebounds will almost never be there again. hes a guy that will give 5 rebounds max! sorry but you know its true :mrt:


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Bonzinator said:


> i hate to dissapoint you but the only time peja is gonna be a big time player is in the first three quarter of the game. in the fourth quarter hes invible. not just this year but his whole freakin career. when you need a big shot dont count on him to deliver. and the 13 rebounds will almost never be there again. hes a guy that will give 5 rebounds max! sorry but you know its true :mrt:



Keep on hatin baby, but this is a hater-free zone...at least for me. The guy has only done good things for the Pacers so far, and so far everything that you have said negative has been non-existant. So keep hatin.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

wow one good game! i have been watching him for years and your talking about one game! im not hatin these are facts. ask any kings fan. but it doesnt matter your gonna find out soon enough. your in denial buddy :nah:


----------



## absolutebest (Jun 10, 2002)

Bonzinator said:


> wow one good game! i have been watching him for years and your talking about one game! im not hatin these are facts. ask any kings fan. but it doesnt matter your gonna find out soon enough. your in denial buddy :nah:


No, you are in denial. Denial that Peja has been a banged-up, malcotent on an average team. Just wait and see what he does with the talent and the coaching staff that we have here, especially when J.O. returns. The J.O.-Peja combo will be lethal.


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

peja sucks in the fourth quarter. thats all there is to it.


----------



## jdohman (Nov 20, 2005)

wow do not leave your SN signed on at work :curse:


----------

